# Cooooo Lucky me! I'm RICH!!!



## King Silk

ATTENTION DEAR,

RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT OF (USD$5.7M) Five MILLION SEVEN
HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS THROUGH SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER
ASIA PACIFIC, THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL
USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT
THE MAXIMUM IS FIVE THOUSAND, FIVE HUNDRED UNITED STATES DOLLARS PER
DAY.SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECEIVE YOUR FUND IN THIS WAY,PLEASE LET ME KNOW BY
CONTACTING OCEANIC BANK ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING
INFORMATION AS LISTED BELOW.

1.FULL NAME===========
2.ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND THE ATM CARD========
3.PHONE AND FAX NUMBER==========
4.YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION===========
5.ATTACH COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION========

 *Bet you are jealous..........*


----------



## Veronica

King Silk said:


> ATTENTION DEAR,
> 
> RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT OF (USD$5.7M) Five MILLION SEVEN
> HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS THROUGH SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER
> ASIA PACIFIC, THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL
> USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT
> THE MAXIMUM IS FIVE THOUSAND, FIVE HUNDRED UNITED STATES DOLLARS PER
> DAY.SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECEIVE YOUR FUND IN THIS WAY,PLEASE LET ME KNOW BY
> CONTACTING OCEANIC BANK ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING
> INFORMATION AS LISTED BELOW.
> 
> 1.FULL NAME===========
> 2.ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND THE ATM CARD========
> 3.PHONE AND FAX NUMBER==========
> 4.YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION===========
> 5.ATTACH COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION========
> 
> *Bet you are jealous..........*



Oooh silky, I knew there was a reason I liked you


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> ATTENTION DEAR,
> 
> RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT OF (USD$5.7M) Five MILLION SEVEN
> HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS THROUGH SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER
> ASIA PACIFIC, THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL
> USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT
> THE MAXIMUM IS FIVE THOUSAND, FIVE HUNDRED UNITED STATES DOLLARS PER
> DAY.SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECEIVE YOUR FUND IN THIS WAY,PLEASE LET ME KNOW BY
> CONTACTING OCEANIC BANK ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING
> INFORMATION AS LISTED BELOW.
> 
> 1.FULL NAME===========
> 2.ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND THE ATM CARD========
> 3.PHONE AND FAX NUMBER==========
> 4.YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION===========
> 5.ATTACH COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION========
> 
> *Bet you are jealous..........*



Silk,

If you fall for - er, are interested in that deal I've got a great bridge for sale - to you I'll make it cheap. Imagine, you could move it to Pattaya and be the talk of the town.


----------



## King Silk

Right S2. I'll buy your bridge and Veronica gets.......er what would you like honey?

(Rubs hands together) Oh Boy! Can't wait to get hold of that ATM card so I can start drawing
loads of money out......Wahoo!!!!!!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Right S2. I'll buy your bridge and Veronica gets.......er what would you like honey?
> 
> (Rubs hands together) Oh Boy! Can't wait to get hold of that ATM card so I can start drawing
> loads of money out......Wahoo!!!!!!



How about an all expenses paid trip to Thailand for Veronica?


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> How about an all expenses paid trip to Thailand for Veronica?



Noooooo problemo old bean.......It's on me.


----------



## King Silk

Ahuh! Thought this would happen. Lots of peeps want to be 'My Friend' now I am flushed.

Can't wait for that ATM card to arrive.........


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Ahuh! Thought this would happen. Lots of peeps want to be 'My Friend' now I am flushed.
> 
> Can't wait for that ATM card to arrive.........



Silk,

You'll have about 80 million "new friends" that you've never even met before.  AND when you receive your ATM card you'll have three very happy pooches that will be "top dog" in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Veronica

King Silk said:


> Ahuh! Thought this would happen. Lots of peeps want to be 'My Friend' now I am flushed.
> 
> Can't wait for that ATM card to arrive.........


You will have a gaggle of little Thai ladies following you around
Your own harem.


----------



## Serendipity2

Veronica said:


> You will have a gaggle of little Thai ladies following you around
> Your own harem.



Methinks King Silk will have a very BIG gaggle of Thai ladies.  Is Thailand big enough for TWO kings?


----------



## King Silk

Spoke to a very nice guy at that Oceanic Bank. He said my card is being processed but thay need some more info......Gave it to him naturally.

Must buy a decent Car,,,,,a Lambo....er Lambigoni....Aw I don't know. A Ford Top of the range 
Diesel Pickup will do. I'm not 'Flash' like young S2.

Must get Diamond encrusted Collars and Leads for the Girls........And velvet cushions.

Then there's um. No, must stop counting my chickens.........


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Spoke to a very nice guy at that Oceanic Bank. He said my card is being processed but thay need some more info......Gave it to him naturally.
> 
> Must buy a decent Car,,,,,a Lambo....er Lambigoni....Aw I don't know. A Ford Top of the range
> Diesel Pickup will do. I'm not 'Flash' like young S2.
> 
> Must get Diamond encrusted Collars and Leads for the Girls........And velvet cushions.
> 
> Then there's um. No, must stop counting my chickens.........




Silk,

You would look Great in a Lamborghini Gallardo. So would your girls! In fact they deserve to ride in style don't they? As do you, your highness. 

I hope you provided that nice banker fellow with your checking account number and routing number to facilitate the quick "deposit" to your account! 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Look !

*Your email ID was awarded (£750.000.00 GBP), in the Siemens Promo. Send us email about your full infor.*

It's coming at me from all directions.......And I didn't even have to send them an ID!!!

They say "Luck favours the prepared mind" well my minds prepared all right.......


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> You would look Great in a Lamborghini Gallardo. So would your girls! In fact they deserve to ride in style don't they? As do you, your highness.
> 
> I hope you provided that nice banker fellow with your checking account number and routing number to facilitate the quick "deposit" to your account!
> 
> Serendipity2


'Course I did S2. Do you think I am daft or something. Told him my Mothers Birthday date too. 

Incidentally, S2. I will be in need of a BodyGuard soon. You any good at Kung Fu
and are you a crack pot.....sorry er shot ?


----------



## King Silk

Well. No ATM in the post yet.......Mmmmmm a bit worrying. It could have been nicked in the post?
I tried to get through to that nice guy I spoke to earlier but the line was dead.....bit odd.
I'll wait a few more days......it's Kosher I am sure. Yeah.


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Well. No ATM in the post yet.......Mmmmmm a bit worrying. It could have been nicked in the post?
> I tried to get through to that nice guy I spoke to earlier but the line was dead.....bit odd.
> I'll wait a few more days......it's Kosher I am sure. Yeah.



Silk,

From what you said he DID sound like a nice young man and he did say he was from a bank didn't he? Are you certain you gave him all of your information, bank account number, routing number, full name, address and telephone number? If his telephone line was not working that's probably coincidental - not to worry! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Veronica

*I am also rich now*



This has just come to my inbox

POSTCODE LOTERIJ PROMOTION
RESULTS FOR FIRST CATEGORY
Ticket Number: 76547/09 


NATIONALE POSTCODE LOTERIJ in Conjunction with the Microsoft Corporation Prize Award. This is to inform you that your email I.D attached to Ticket number: 76547/09,Prized Number: 67898 and Lucky number : 7213 has won the SuperPostcodePrijs of USD{$} 1.500.000 (One Million Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) only in the first category of the Award Program held on the 16th January, 2009 in Holland-Netherlands. To claim your winning,you should contact the OFFICIAL and APPROVED paying bank here in Holland-Netherlands urgently:-

POST BANK NL
ING - Particulier
Email[email protected]

You are also advice to furnish them with the following information:-

Your Names:-
Telephone / Fax-
Your Nationality{Your country of Origin}- E-Ticket number- Prize Number-

Please note that in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, remember to always quote your winning details in all your correspondence with the Pay Bank. 
Congratulations once again from management and staff of this company. This Prize Award is sponsored by Microsoft Corps in conjunction with Arcor-Digital TV.de and promoted by the Nationale Postcode Loterij and they are registered and protected by the Benelux trademark law. This involve international promotion prize award and the winning funds will be paid to all winners in United State Dollars (USD) only to meet up with the World standards currency regulations. 

Sincerely,
Mrs.Lynn Elsenhans (Promotion Co-ordinator)
website: Nationale Postcode Loterij
0900 - 300 1500 (20 cpm, 9.00-21.00 uur) Copyright/ГѓвЂљГ‚В©1996-2009depostcodeloterij.nl,All rights reserved.Terms of Service-Guideline.



I am sooo excited.
I am oing out to spend a fortune on a new wardrobe.
(Or do you tihnk I should wait till I get the money?)


----------



## Veronica

I'm soo soo upset.

I tried on loads of wonderful clothes and fabulous shoes but the wrotten shops would not take a promisory note. I told them I had won the lottery so they said come back when you have the money.
How mean is that?

In the end all I bought was 4 pairs of shoes, one top and one dress


----------



## King Silk

Be patient Veronica baby. I am sure it's for real. It looks official anyway.
Huh! S2 will really be after you now you are a millionaire......


----------



## Serendipity2

Veronica said:


> This has just come to my inbox
> 
> POSTCODE LOTERIJ PROMOTION
> RESULTS FOR FIRST CATEGORY
> Ticket Number: 76547/09
> 
> 
> NATIONALE POSTCODE LOTERIJ in Conjunction with the Microsoft Corporation Prize Award. This is to inform you that your email I.D attached to Ticket number: 76547/09,Prized Number: 67898 and Lucky number : 7213 has won the SuperPostcodePrijs of USD{$} 1.500.000 (One Million Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) only in the first category of the Award Program held on the 16th January, 2009 in Holland-Netherlands. To claim your winning,you should contact the OFFICIAL and APPROVED paying bank here in Holland-Netherlands urgently:-
> 
> POST BANK NL
> ING - Particulier
> Email[email protected]
> 
> You are also advice to furnish them with the following information:-
> 
> Your Names:-
> Telephone / Fax-
> Your Nationality{Your country of Origin}- E-Ticket number- Prize Number-
> 
> Please note that in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, remember to always quote your winning details in all your correspondence with the Pay Bank.
> Congratulations once again from management and staff of this company. This Prize Award is sponsored by Microsoft Corps in conjunction with Arcor-Digital TV.de and promoted by the Nationale Postcode Loterij and they are registered and protected by the Benelux trademark law. This involve international promotion prize award and the winning funds will be paid to all winners in United State Dollars (USD) only to meet up with the World standards currency regulations.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mrs.Lynn Elsenhans (Promotion Co-ordinator)
> website: Nationale Postcode Loterij
> 0900 - 300 1500 (20 cpm, 9.00-21.00 uur) Copyright/ГѓвЂљГ‚В©1996-2009depostcodeloterij.nl,All rights reserved.Terms of Service-Guideline.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo excited.
> I am oing out to spend a fortune on a new wardrobe.
> (Or do you tihnk I should wait till I get the money?)




Silk,

A new wardrobe for life in Pattaya would consist of flip-flops, a pair of short or cutoffs and a hat! Did I leave anything out? 

I think I could afford to spring for that - in case your check doesn't arrive. That said I DO KNOW just how generous $Bill is so I'm sure the check is in the mail. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Veronica

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> A new wardrobe for life in Pattaya would consist of flip-flops, a pair of short or cutoffs and a hat! Did I leave anything out?
> 
> I think I could afford to spring for that - in case your check doesn't arrive. That said I DO KNOW just how generous $Bill is so I'm sure the check is in the mail.
> 
> Serendipity2



Um!!!! What about a top?


----------



## Serendipity2

Veronica said:


> Um!!!! What about a top?



Cover than masculine chest? In Pattaya beach? Deprive all of those lovely lasses of pure pleasure? 

Serendipity2


----------



## Veronica

Serendipity2 said:


> Cover than masculine chest? In Pattaya beach? Deprive all of those lovely lasses of pure pleasure?
> 
> Serendipity2



Phew I though you meant a summer wardrobe for me


----------



## Serendipity2

Veronica said:


> Phew I though you meant a summer wardrobe for me



Veronica,

I believe in equality of opportunity! I think I can speak with a high degree of confidence that frogblogger and King Silk would support my view. If you wish to adopt flip flops, shorts and a hat as summer dress I think you would have tremendous support from all red-blooded males, be they in Thailand or wherever!  

"Equal Opportunity" Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

See separate Post....done in haste and half asleep!


----------

